# height measuring?



## josen1982 (Jan 26, 2011)

How do I measure my dogs height? I was wondering because Ive noticed some people measure a little different.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

height wise? its measured from the ground stright up to the top of the withers, { shoulder blades, not sure if its called withers on a dog lol}


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> height wise? its measured from the ground stright up to the top of the withers, { shoulder blades, not sure if its called withers on a dog lol}


:goodpost: Yup.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

You should measure with a wicket


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

What's a wicket?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> What's a wicket?











A wicket is used to measure a dog's height


----------

